# PCI Controller kaputt? :(



## Flex (26. Juli 2002)

So, Montag morgen voller Freude, auf gehts zur Lan, PC eingepackt und losgefahren...

Angekommen aufbauen, Netzwerkkarte leuchtet welch ein Wunder, das Hub sagt aber, mich gibt es nicht.

Also viel Stress gemacht und alles deinstalliert und wieder neuinstalliert. Kein Resultat. Ich wechselte die Karte unter den PCI Slots aus und es brachte auch nichts. Völlig frustriert fuhr ich nach Hause und wollte mich im Internet mal richtig schlau machen, das Problem:
Meine ISDN Karte machte plötzlich das gleiche wie meine Netzwerkkarte. Ich deinstallierte sie und installierte sie wieder. Alles klappte genau wie bei der Netzwerkkarte. Windows2000 erkennt sie und installiert automatisch die neuen Treiber. Und trotzdem, sobald ich die Einwahl starte, sagt er, dass ich kein Modem installiert hätte. Auch beim testen der ISDN Karte durch ein AVM Diagnose Programm antwortet sie nicht, obwohl Windows sagt, dass alles in Ordnung ist...

Mein System:
300W Netzteil
Epox 8KTA3 [Mainboard]
AMD Athlon Thunderbird 1000 Mhz C [CPU]
256 MB Kingsgard [RAM]
Elsa Gladiac 511 [Grafikkarte -> AGP]
Titanium Orb [****** Lüfter]
Netzwerkkarte [NoName Atelco -> PCI]
AVM ISDN Karte [PCI 2.0 -> PCI]

Alles hat bisher ohne Probleme immer funktioniert, mein Verdacht ist, dass ich mir IRGENDWIE den PCI Controller zerschossen habe, aber ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich das genau gemacht habe 

Bitte um andere Meinungen


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. Juli 2002)

Schonmal windows neu draufgemacht?


----------



## Flex (27. Juli 2002)

Nein, aber HDD ausgetauscht und auf der ist Linux drauf... 
Gleiches Problem...


----------



## enr4ge (28. Juli 2002)

RAM mal ausgetauscht ? War bei mir das Problem .. Die Probleme können sich nach ner Zeit häufen , wenn der RAM Baustein ne Macke hat. Wende dich mal an die Hersteller. Ist nur ein Tipp, weil ich net genau weiss, was bei dir faul ist.


----------



## Flex (28. Juli 2002)

Also, ein kleines Update:
Ram ist einmal ausgetauscht worden hat nichts gebracht...

Aber ich habe eine PCI Soundkarte eingebaut, die auf wundersame Weise funktioniert, trotzdem streiken ISDN und Netzwerkkarte weiterhin und ich quäle mich am langsamen PC meiner Eltern rum dies hier zu schreiben 

Der PCI Controller ist also nicht kaputt...
So, hat noch jemand Ratschläge, was los sein kann?


----------



## Freaky (28. Juli 2002)

hast du die isdn karte mit setup -r deinstalliert ? 
wenn nicht tu das mal
|ausführen|durchsuchen|cd verzeichnis windows.2k|setup|Ok|dann hinter das setup "-R" ohne""|  neustarten

danach die isdn karte ausbauen und neustarten. die temp ordner löschen die das deinstallationsprogramm anlegt.
runterfahren karte einbauen treiber von cd neu installieren. evtl. mal ein anderen pci slot. sollte dies nicht gehen guck mal in dem geräte manager ob irq konflikte vorhanden sind.
deinstallier auch die fritz software mit den capis
wenn du im bios rumgespielt hast lad mal die bios defaults
P&N muß auf off stehen.

mfg 
freaky


----------



## Flex (29. Juli 2002)

SO, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, leider war es das alles nicht!

Der Grund war ein viel einfacher und zwar eine Abart des Virus W32.Klez.Z@MM der noch nicht von Norton Anti Virus entdeckt wird, jedoch schon bekannt ist. 

Der Virus sperrte mir *ALLE* Ports und so konnte natürlich nichts passieren. Alle anderen Funktionen traten nicht in Kraft aufgrund von Norton Anti Virus das trotz des Nicht kennens ausgezeichnet funktionierte )

Windows 2000 neu aufgespielt und jetzt geht wieder alles, es sind zwar einige wichtige Daten verloren, aber dafür funktioniert wieder alles 

Thx & have Fun


----------



## Freaky (30. Juli 2002)

ja der klez treibt sein unswesen hier im netzt... aber der norton findet den kann ihn aber nicht beseitigen dafür stellt ja symantec eint removaltool zur verfügung. mit diesem tool ist es möglich den klez zu beseitigen 
die aktuelle version des tools müsste 1.10.00 oder so sein die 09er version kann denn neueren klez nicht entfernen.
hättest also nicht formatieren müssen. sondern das tools benutzen und da nach den ms installer neu installieren schon läuft wieder alles.

gruß
freaky

ps:
die vireprogys immer schön auf dem laufenden halten dann sollte so schnell nix passieren.


----------

